# Pelican Vs Ascend Vs Ocean Kayak, need help ASAP before 4/30



## New2ThaSport

This is the problem im having im 5'10'' 160lbs and i'm trying to figure out what would be the best kayak (in my price range) to take out fishign in the gulf. Im not worried about getting wet (that's the fun part right?). Now the important question does anyone have or have had in the past a Pelican Castaway 116 , Ascend FS12 , or an Ocean Kayak Drifter? They are all close to 12ft and close to $500 and about the same width of 30'' , give or take. I realise everyone has their own opinions i just need some1 to help push me in a direction.








I've been reading forums and reviews for over 2 weeks now and i just need to get a kayak and get on the water before i go crazy. I will be buying one of them saturday , so any insight before then would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Ocean Kayak Drifter! Ocean Kayaks are very safe and stable. I've owned the Castaway and its a nice looking yak, but I felt very uneasy in it and I was always worried about it splitting in two due to the hull design(molded in two pieces and fused together). I ride a OK Endeavor now(Prowler 13 Angler) and its like night and day difference between the two. I've demoed a Drifter and it will exceed your expectations. I'm 6ft 170lbs and I rode smooth in the Drifter...the Pelican's back end rode low. Good luck


----------



## New2ThaSport

so the drifter would be stable out in the gulf? and just out of curiousity why did u switch to the prowler? cause i may just go with the prowler to begin with , if im probally going to want to upgrade to it later anyhow.


----------



## PAWGhunter

The Drifter will be just fine in the Gulf, its a Ocean Kayak and that's what they are made for . I used to take my Castaway 116 out in the Gulf all the time too...on calmer days. I switched to the Prowler cause its basically the most practical paddle kayak I could have ever wanted to fish from. Its stable, has a lot of room, tracks well, is pretty quick and handles the BIG fish just fine. I have nowhere to upgrade to now in my eyes, since I will never want to peddle.


----------



## Yakavelli

My vote is for the prowler. I've owned a prowler 15 and a prowler 13 big game. Loved both and never had a problem with either one.


----------



## New2ThaSport

well im def. leaning towards the prowler , now since we live in the same area im gonna be pming u guys for tweaking tips =p
i'm completely new to fishing and kayaking , i just know i love being on the water and i love fishing even tho i dont catch jack shit off the pier. (might be my tackle or line set-up idk but its stil fun =p)
seems like most of the pictures in the gulf people are using an ocean kayak brand , so im def. looking towards these.

i would still like to hear anyone elses opinions on the prowler or other kayaks in the same price range.


----------



## FLSalomon

+1 OK Prowler 13. One of the best fishing yak designs ever. Excellent rigging, layout and tankwell design. Better than a Drifter and better than the other two you listed. No question. 

Be prepared to spend $100+ on a good seat - worth every penny. Surf to Summit makes very good yak seats. Look for a good paddle - Carlisle or Aquabound are good brands. 

Buy a PFD and wear it. Buy a marine whistle.


----------



## New2ThaSport

FLSalomon said:


> +1 OK Prowler 13. One of the best fishing yak designs ever. Excellent rigging, layout and tankwell design. Better than a Drifter and better than the other two you listed. No question.
> 
> Be prepared to spend $100+ on a good seat - worth every penny. Surf to Summit makes very good yak seats. Look for a good paddle - Carlisle or Aquabound are good brands.
> 
> Buy a PFD and wear it. Buy a marine whistle.


 
yeah i rea somewhere the whistle and pfd was required and a 360 white light for nigh fishing , ive heard those surf to summit seats are awesome , as for paddle what am i looking for? like material wise and does the length matter (or is the length just preferrence depending on ur height) or wether its one piece or 2 make the paddle more reliable?


----------



## pole squeezer

New2ThaSport said:


> yeah i rea somewhere the whistle and pfd was required and a 360 white light for nigh fishing , ive heard those surf to summit seats are awesome , as for paddle what am i looking for? like material wise and does the length matter (or is the length just preferrence depending on ur height) or wether its one piece or 2 make the paddle more reliable?


 This is rather lengthy, I copied this from the gulfcoastkayakfishing website: 
Choosing a Paddle for Kayak Fishing



What exactly makes a good paddle for kayak fishing? For most of us the paddle is an after thought compared with the decisions of choosing a kayak and the appropriate rod and reel. It is still important to put some time in deciding what paddle size, blade style and materials that should go into it.


The Internet and paddling books are full elaborate formulas to figure what is the exact paddle length a person should use based on the height and kayak width. Most sit on tops between 28" and 34" will do just find with the standard 230 centimeter paddle. A few factors could change that, a 230 works well for most people who kayak fish because kayak fisherman usually use a more relaxed paddle touring stroke (arms rarely going above shoulder height, more off a horizontal stroke) but sometimes we might want a power stroke (paddle in a vertical position) used more whitewater paddlers and speed, for instance, if you were sprinting after some crashing fish and needed to generate some short burst of speed. If you were using a wider kayak or if you are a shorter paddler you might consider a going up to 240 centimeters to give you that same versatile range of paddle strokes. If you are a littler more evolved in your paddling stroke you could look to go shorter but you will be more limited to a vertical stroke that takes more energy to sustain. Part of the new paddle technology is the adjustable shaft - this could be useful as the paddler learns what stroke he/she is the most comfortable with. Usually, the adjustable range is 15 centimeters.

When choosing a blade shape we feel that same approach of allowing for the most versatility for kayak fishing is the way to go. A blade that combines the longer narrower touring style blade with the power of the big surface whitewater and surf style blade is what you want here. Paddle companies usually refer to these as " All Purpose" or "Recreational" style blades.

Choosing a shaft and blade material is simply a matter of what you want to pay for lighter weight. A lower end paddle usually is made up of aluminum shaft and plastic blades, as you move up to the higher end paddles you find materials like fiberglass and carbon fiber composites. Is it worth it to pay for lighter material when the heavy paddle can also get the job done? It is the same decisions we might face when buying a fishing rod or reel, sure we can catch fish with the cheaper rod and reel but after using a higher quality tackle most of us would never go back. The best bang for the buck might be in the difference of the $50 and $150 paddle, the returns you get for the difference of the $200 and $300 paddle might not be appreciated as much.

Some other considerations when choosing a paddle, a 2-piece paddle will allow you to transport it much easier than a one piece. Newer paddlers might not think it is important to get a paddle that feather. (Feather refers to the blade plane configuration of a kayak paddle. When the two blades of a paddle are in the same plane as indicated by being able to lay it with both blades flat on the floor at the same time, it is unfeathered, or no-feather or zero feather. A feathered paddle is indicated when the blades are at any angle away from the same plane, and only one blade will lay flat on the floor at a time), but in time, using the feathered paddle stroke will come natural and be much more efficient.

Most of us are fisherman first and paddlers second but it is a good idea to understand the basics of paddling - this will help in not only choosing a paddle but also in being more efficient on the water.

Copyright © 2004-2005 Kayak Fishing Stuff, All Rights Reserved.


----------



## chasintail2010

if youre getting a kayak ocean kayak is your best bet they are well sorth the money and are good boats very stable


----------



## New2ThaSport

well thanks for the paddle info , i go test kayaks on 4/30 and im gonna get he one that fits best. but has anyone heard of the precption pescador , i heard its the mold that was used for the 2006 wilderness tarpon 120. and its nicely priced at $549 where as the prowler is at $698 total no tax , and now im stuck at square one again =( , cause ive heard alot about the tarpon kayaks. but im not sure if they will stand up in the gulf. has anyone used one before?


----------



## dangermon

+1 for Ocean Kayak Drifter. My Drifter is wide and stable. Sit in a OK Scrambler and then sit in a OK Drifter and you will see and feel what I'm talking about... plus you can put a pad under the seat to let you sit an inch or two higher out of any wetness if it matters. Scupper stoppers are good for the Drifter and there are DIY solutions online (foam golf balls w/ cord). I believe the newer Drifter designs allow less water to come in then the previous Drifter designs.

The Drifter is perfect for our area with all the types of conditions we get to fish it.

Ocean Kayak is a great company too and the ones that started it all.

Plus you can stand in it with no problem. It is a barge!!!


----------



## New2ThaSport

yeah i did notice the drifter was a few inches wider than the prowler but im not to big of a guy so i dont think i really need the extra couple inches plus if i can go faster with the prowler and not have to paddle as hard thats a +1 for me (im sure ill be lazy and tired and drunk by the time i head in). but also the best deal ive found so far is $1400 total after shipping and tax for 2 brand new prowler 13s to my door. but if u like the drifter than im willing to bet i will enjoy the prowler since ocean kayak makes them both and they are very similar =p


----------



## FLSalomon

Drifter is a good kayak, but unless they have changed the tankwell design, it is too narrow to fit a milk crate. The Prowler tankwell is designed to fit a crate - which makes gear storage and rigging much easier. 

As for paddles, Aquabound and Carlisle are good brands - you will want something lightweight, but rugged and durable. I have a 2 piece Aquabound paddle with an aluminum shaft, fiberglass joint (which makes corrosion less of an issue) and nylon / plastic blades. It's light and rugged enough to push off pilings, bridges and the bottom without too much damage. The blades are yellow - which makes the yak easy to see from other boats. Maybe $80??? Go to PK&S for the best selection.


----------



## First Catch

New2ThaSport said:


> yeah i did notice the drifter was a few inches wider than the prowler but im not to big of a guy so i dont think i really need the extra couple inches plus if i can go faster with the prowler and not have to paddle as hard thats a +1 for me (im sure ill be lazy and tired and drunk by the time i head in). but also the best deal ive found so far is $1400 total after shipping and tax for 2 brand new prowler 13s to my door. but if u like the drifter than im willing to bet i will enjoy the prowler since ocean kayak makes them both and they are very similar =p


Mind if I ask where you got that deal as long as they have more than the 2 you're ordering? I was looking at the same stuff you are and checking out my options.


----------



## New2ThaSport

i cant tell u til after i order them tom. =p , im jk if i miss out ill jsut wait til the deal comes back around. anyways its the austin kayak OUTLET , not the austin kayak store , make sure u use the outlet its 649.99 per prowler13 with no tax as long as it ships to anywhere outside of texas and its like 48.95 for shipping per kayak bring sthe kayaks to a total of 698 each comes to 1396 total no extra cost for 2. if u get the last one i expect to get to test one at very least


----------



## FLSalomon

A Prowler 13 for $649? That is a great deal - you should jump on it. I think Academy was selling the Prowler 13 for $799. Use the $150 you save to buy a good seat...
http://www.austinkayak.com/outlet/products/1612/Ocean-Kayak-Prowler-13-Angler-Kayak.html


----------



## First Catch

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Yaksquatch

New2ThaSport said:


> well thanks for the paddle info , i go test kayaks on 4/30 and im gonna get he one that fits best. but has anyone heard of the precption pescador , i heard its the mold that was used for the 2006 wilderness tarpon 120. and its nicely priced at $549 where as the prowler is at $698 total no tax , and now im stuck at square one again =( , cause ive heard alot about the tarpon kayaks. but im not sure if they will stand up in the gulf. has anyone used one before?


The Pelican is a slow, wide, heavy, unstable, fragile POS!!!

You are correct, the Pescador is a Tarpon120. They're good yaks but not a stable as the prowler due to drastically different hull shapes. The pescador has a rounded under hull. The prowler is deep keel-like running down the center of the hull which makes for very good tracking in for a 13 footer. On either side of the keel-like part on the prowler, the hull flares out very extremely which allows for very good stability in a yak that's only 29inches wide. I can stand in my Prowler Trident (same hull but better cockpit) in calm water.

I realize it may bump up out of your price range but the Prowler Tridents are definitely something to look at especially if you plan on fishing the Gulf at all. It's a matter of 'When' not 'If' you get flipped by surf. The Rod-pod will let you stow your rods and other important gear inside the hull of your yak while going through rough conditions and save you from losing or breaking any gear.

In short: Don't touch Pelicans, Pescador is very good but not as stable for Gulf fishing, Prowler is best of your choices and if you can afford it go Prowler Trident. 

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## gottafish

I had a Prowler 15 before I upgraded to Hobie. I would highly recommend the Prowler as a top paddle kayak for the Gulf. However, you are the same size and me and the Prowler *15* was heavier to drag and more awkward to fit on top of my 4-Runner. I realized just how bad it shifted while driving after I got my Outback which is only 13 foot and does not shift at all. Also, the 15-foot length was very fast, but I also felt like it would not turn well when coming in on the surf. I tried the Tarpon and it felt very tippy to me when I tested them both.


----------



## First Catch

Is it easy to stand in a Prowler 13? I'm really thinking about trying to find two used Big games instead of just the regular P13


----------



## Yaksquatch

First Catch said:


> Is it easy to stand in a Prowler 13? I'm really thinking about trying to find two used Big games instead of just the regular P13


I'm not sure about standing in the regular prowler because it's cockpit isn't as flat as my Prowler Trident 13. The hull shape is plenty stable and if you don't have monstrous Satsquatch feet like me you should have enough room for a good standing position. Only issue might be the molded in foot braces may get in the way. The Tridents have adjustable foot pegs so you get much more space available for foot placement.

You can stand for sure in a Drifter (32inches wide) or Prowler Big Bame (34inches) but they're both very slow yaks.

Stop by Pensacola Kayak and Sail on Old Barrancas and ask to demo one of their's. I know for sure they have Prowler Tridents and I'm pretty sure they have at least one regular Prowler.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## FLSalomon

I never tried standing in a P13 but I think it would be difficult. There is no real good flat spot to put your feet. Whether you can stand safely or not would be up to your sense of balance. I am in my 50"s so my balance is not what it was...


----------



## New2ThaSport

Yaksquatch said:


> I'm not sure about standing in the regular prowler because it's cockpit isn't as flat as my Prowler Trident 13. The hull shape is plenty stable and if you don't have monstrous Satsquatch feet like me you should have enough room for a good standing position. Only issue might be the molded in foot braces may get in the way. The Tridents have adjustable foot pegs so you get much more space available for foot placement.
> 
> You can stand for sure in a Drifter (32inches wide) or Prowler Big Bame (34inches) but they're both very slow yaks.
> 
> Stop by Pensacola Kayak and Sail on Old Barrancas and ask to demo one of their's. I know for sure they have Prowler Tridents and I'm pretty sure they have at least one regular Prowler.
> 
> Good luck,
> Alex


 
they only have tridents and they want like $1100 for them but im not to worried about standing up im pretty sur ei can cast just fine sitting down , how often does one really stand in a kayak?


----------



## Yaksquatch

New2ThaSport said:


> they only have tridents and they want like $1100 for them but im not to worried about standing up im pretty sur ei can cast just fine sitting down , how often does one really stand in a kayak?


Not often, I only stand when I'm on really shallow glass-calm flats. If I were in Central FL on the Mosquito Lagoon I'd probably do it all the time but our shallow water sight-fishing is severely lacking


----------



## Foulhook

I have a Pelican 116 and have fished from it for over 4 years. It is an okay yak but the front hatch is not very water tight if you take a wave over the bow - like launching into surf. So, it is only suitable for the gulf on calmer days. It does fine inshore unless it is really windy then tracking straight is a big problem. The Ascend came out only recently and it does look like a good starter boat without the hatch problem. The only advantage that the Pelican has is the adjustable foot pads. If I was starting over, I'd put the Pelican at the bottom of the list.

I hope this isn't too late for your use.


----------

